# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  وين احصل هالحلاوه

## ملكه على عرشي

مرحبا بنات وين ممكن احصل هالحلاوه او منو تقدر توفرلي هالحلاوه بليييييييييييييييييييز الي تعرف تراسلني على الخاص



وها النوتيلا الصغير



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## منصوريه800

up up up

----------


## ضحيه زماني

اول واحد اول مره اشوفه الصراحه مادري

----------


## SPY

ما اعرف،، بس النوتيلا لو عرفتي من وين تحصليه خبريييييني

----------


## @مبدعه@

يمي يمي ^^

----------


## al7nona1

اب 

اب 

اب 


اول مره اشووفه .. يمكن للحين ما نزوووله

----------


## ملكه على عرشي

ها كانو يايبنه من المانيا

----------


## كيوت عمري

يمي يمي

لو لقيتيهم خبريني لاني انا اباااا بعد

^^ للرررررفع

----------


## (بنت القبايل)

للرفع

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

يمممي يممممي من دالمانيا يابو لي 
وشي الغلاف ذهب لذيذ 



النوتيلا شي تاجره اسمها دلوعه الموت تبيعه 
موفقه

----------


## عوآآشه

بــتحصليينه فــ المنطقه الحره
[=

----------


## QUEEN MEYAW

عزيزتي حتى انا ادوره 

المهم بتحصلينه في المانيا وايطاليا
في منه في سوق الحره اللي في مصر

دورت البارحه في سوق الحره اللي عندنا في دبي ما لقيت

اذا لقيتي اي معلومه عنه اتمنى انج تبلغيني

----------


## أم زمرده

أختي في محل يبيع نوتلا بالحجم الصغير ،، أعتقد في معسكر زايد وهالمحل يبيع بعد حلويات مال هارودز،، عندهم شغلات حلووووه،، بتأكد لج على العنوان ورقمهم وببعثل لج على الخاص بإذن الله تعالى اذا ما نسيت ،، واذا نسيت ابعثي لي على الخاص،،،

----------


## ام زايد21

النوتيلا امس شايفه بهايبر يديد منزلينه مدرى اذا هو اللى تبينه ما ركزت عدل

----------


## راعية بوظبي

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أحلا اثنين

اب
ان عرفتو خبروني
لاني انا بدي كمان

----------


## نصابو

يجنن النوتيلا  :Big Grin:

----------


## راعية الجود

ماحيد اني شايفتنه في الإمارات بس هو من فرنسا D:

----------


## خــــيوط

للرفع

----------


## الحلوووهـ

شكلـــه نآآيس ^^

انآآ ابـــا منـــه

----------


## rozee

للرفع

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## أم زمرده

اسم المحل ليمتد جاليري
أبوظبي، شارع المرور ، منطقة معسكر أل نهيان، خلف الهلال الأحمر وفواله والحين جايبين أغراض حلوه من هارودز اتمنى تمرين عليهم وان شاء الله بتحصلين اللي في خاطرج يا أختي ،،

اتمنى لكم التوفيق يا أخواتي واللي تبي رقمهم وايميلهم تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## أم زمرده

أختي الكريمه ما رديتي علينا اذا حصلتي الحلاوه ولا لآ،،،

----------


## محـتارة

اب اب اب اب

----------


## المنثوره

انا شفته في مردف ستي بس ما اعرف اسم المحل

----------


## ! ياسيه !

*النوتيلا موجود في سبينس ..*

----------


## سوارة



----------


## ملكه على عرشي

> أختي الكريمه ما رديتي علينا اذا حصلتي الحلاوه ولا لآ،،،


للأسف ماحصلت قالولي ماعندهم

----------


## دلوعة1

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## rozee

للرفع

----------


## dxbaii

موفقه

----------


## block

نوتيلا دائماً أشوفها في سوبرماركتات بس مال سنافر ما اعرف

----------


## ليندااااا

*اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه*

----------


## كيفي شريرة

من وييين اطلعون هالحلويات العجيبه ...ليش ما نشوفها ف البلاد

----------


## أم زمرده

أختي الكريمه اذا خلص عندهم ، اذا بغيتي كميه اطلبي منهم ؟ بيبونها بإذن الله تعالى
واتمنى لج التوفيق

----------


## فدوى طوقان

أنا بعد اليعر يخبرني على الخاص

----------


## سلام85

حلاوة السنافر من بلجيكا و النوتيلا ما اعرف من و ين 







ودمتم سالمين

----------


## بنت فديتج

ابا 

النوتيلا الصغيرة السعر كم

----------


## بنت فديتج

ابا 

النوتيلا الصغيرة السعر كم

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## أم أمون

أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه‎

----------


## waham

انا عندي نوتيلا الدبدوب

----------


## فرحة عمر

للرفع 

يوعتينا ههه

----------


## Mall.08

الله اعلم ...
عساج تحصلينه ^^

----------


## غربة_الروح

النوتيلا الصغير من تايلند

----------


## عالي مستواها1

هلا ا

----------


## عالي مستواها1

هلا


انا بعد ادور جوكلت السنافر

بليز الي تعرف من وين تراسلني عالخاص


وان شالله تحصلين اختي في الامارات


لان اللي اعرفه من المانيا

----------


## كلامي عسل

السنافر ما مره شفته اصلا

النوتيلا
يبيعونه عندنا في اسواق راس الخيمه التعاونيه

----------


## reemane.m

الميني نوتيلا اعرف واحد يبيعه في العين

----------

